# Ainsi, à longueur de semaine, les prisonniers de la peste se débattirent comme ils le purent



## Blanca Azucena

Hola! J'aimerais savoir la traduction de cette phrase de Camus:

"Ainsi, à longueur de semaine, les prisonniers de la peste se débattirent comme ils le purent"

J'ai essaié: "Así, durante toda la semana, los prisioneros de la peste lucharon con la enfermedad como pudieron", mais je crois qu'il y a un probleme du temps verbale...

Merci!


----------



## swift

Bonsoir, Blanca Azucena. Bienvenue parmi nous .

Votre traduction est très bonne, et je ne vois pas ce problème dont vous parlez... Vous avez correctement employé le _pretérito perfecto simple_ pour traduire les verbes au _passé simple . _J'apporterais juste une petite correction : luchar *contra*.

Bonne continuation !


swift


----------



## Blanca Azucena

Merci, Swift! 
Mais encore une doute, c'est pas une phrase au conditionnel...?


----------



## Pinairun

Blanca Azucena said:


> Merci, Swift!
> Mais encore une doute, c'est pas une phrase au conditionnel...?


 

Mais, non: _Débattirent_ et _purent_ sont le *passé simple* de _débattre_ et _pouvoir, tel que Swift l'a déjà dit._


----------



## Blanca Azucena

Oui, c'est vrai! Au conditionnel, ce serait: "débattraient" . 

Il faut que j'étudie les temps verbaux... C'est le maudit passé simple !!

Merci.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Me parece que _durante_ no traduce _à longueur_ de que es "más largo" en francés. Insistiría añadiendo: toda
- durante toda la semana / a lo largo de la semana...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Blanca Azucena

Sí, pero sonaba mejor.... 

Gracias!


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas noches.

Quizá esté cometiendo una equivocación -y además hace muchísimos años que he leído "La Peste"- pero yo no entiendo _à longueur de semaine_ como _durante toda la semana_ o _a lo largo de la semana_ sino como *a lo largo de las semanas/durante semanas.*


----------



## Pinairun

¿No sería, en ese caso, _à longueur de semaine*s*_?


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Pinairun said:


> ¿No sería, en ese caso, _à longueur de semaine*s*_?


 
De allí mi duda que espero alguien me aclare.


----------



## Yul

_À longueur de_ : sans relâche au cours de (une période). Il travaillait à longueur de journée, d’année, de semaine.(Antidote)

Yul


----------



## Pinairun

Du CNRTL:



> − _À longueur de jour(s), journée(s), de semaine(s), d'année(s), de siècle(s)._ Pendant toute la durée de.


 
Mais, oui._ À longueur de journée_ = durante todo el día,

Et, _À longueur de journée*s*_* =* ¿Durante todos los días? ¿Ou non?


----------



## swift

Bonsoir,

À longueur de semaine veut dire toute la semaine. Il en va de même pour les autres expressions : à longueur de journée  tout au long de la journée/toute la journée, à longueur de d'anée  tout au long de l'année/toute l'année, etc. En revanche, à longueur de semaines veut dire "des semaines durant".

http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?id=1110

Bonne nuit,


swift


----------



## Pinairun

Merci à tous.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Pesadita y obtusa que es una.  

Mis dudas se acentúan en cuanto al fragmento concreto que nos ocupa con la dichosa _semana_ y el tiempo verbal y tras comprobar distintas versiones al español del libro de Camus que recogen todas la misma traducción:



> Durante semanas *y semanas* ..... lucharon ....


 
Insisto, puede tratarse de una grandísima equivocación de mi parte, pero creo que si traducimos _à longueur de semaine_ por a *lo largo de/durante toda la semana* con el mismo tiempo verbal, se comete un error y el resultado presta a confusión. 

Por otro lado no tengo claro –por no decir que no creo correcto- que, en francés se utilice (o pueda utilizar) _à longueur_ _de_ como sinónimo de _tout au long de_.

Durante toda *la* semana .... *lucharon = lucharon durante/en el transcurso de aquella semana. *
(Si fuera:durante toda la semana* ... luchaban, *no tendría la más mínima duda)

_¿A longueur de semaine.... se débattirent... _no significa más bien que no hicieron otra cosa que luchar semana tras semana (sin precisión de duración y no durante una semana determinada, puntual)?

Pero no veo en este caso concreto, la mejor forma de traducirlo.

¿Semana tras semana/ semanas enteras / semanas y semanas (sin descanso/ sin tregua)?


----------



## swift

Hola Athos:

Pienso que el _passé simple_ traduce acciones concretas y puntuales; el _imparfait_, acciones habituales o indefinidas. Para mí, es perfectamente natural decir que "comí pasta durante toda la semana". A lo mejor es el marcador temporal lo que te está sacando de quicio ... le passé simple est utilisé pour les actions qui durent un certain temps (à condition que cette durée soit exprimée): il s'agit d'un temps chronologisable. Dans la phrase de _La Peste_, l'indicateur temporel insiste sur la totalité de l'évènement .

Paquita, ¿dónde andas?

Saludos,


J.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

swift said:


> Hola Athos:
> 
> Pienso que el _passé simple_ traduce acciones concretas y puntuales; el _imparfait_, acciones habituales o indefinidas. Para mí, es perfectamente natural decir que "comí pasta durante toda la semana". A lo mejor es el marcador temporal lo que te está sacando de quicio .
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> 
> J.


 
Ya, y siento insistir, pero para poder cerrar el tema (en lo que a mí se refiere, que me estoy volviendo loca ) ¿cómo lo dices en francés?


----------



## swift

Hola:

Ya que lo pides (espero que no causarte arritmia cardíaca ): _j'ai mangé des pâtes à longueur de semaine_ (¡y ya estoy harto!).

Un tipo con ansiedad: _il a mangé des sucreries à longueur de journée_. (Y el dolor de muelas, ni te cuento).

Bises,


J.


P.D. No sé si ya leíste esto: 





> le passé simple est utilisé pour les actions qui durent un certain temps (à condition que cette durée soit exprimée): il s'agit d'un temps chronologisable. Dans la phrase de _La Peste_, l'indicateur temporel insiste sur la totalité de l'évènement .


----------



## Athos de Tracia

swift said:


> Hola:
> 
> Ya que lo pides (espero que no causarte arritmia cardíaca ): _j'ai mangé des pâtes à longueur de semaine_ (¡y ya estoy harto!).
> 
> Un tipo con ansiedad: _il a mangé des sucreries à longueur de journée_. (Y el dolor de muelas, ni te cuento).


 
Me temo que me van a dar un tirón de orejas por salirme del hilo.

Sigo igual, querido Swift, por lo que lo dejo aquí, porque, para mí:

J'ai mangé des pâtes à longueur de semaine = una semana y otra y otra.

Il a mangé des sucreries à longueur de journée = un jour, deux, trois, quatre jours, *a todas horas*.

Comí pasta toda la semana = *a la hora de las comidas, durante una semana concreta a la que estoy aludiendo.*

Mil disculpas a todos vosotros por mis desvaríos.


----------



## Alberthus

Bonjour,



> Insisto, puede tratarse de una grandísima equivocación de mi parte, pero creo que si traducimos à longueur de semaine por a lo largo de/durante toda la semana con el mismo tiempo verbal, se comete un error y el resultado presta a confusión.


Tout à fait d'accord avec *Athos de Tracia*.
*A longueur de semaine*...implique qu'une même situation s'est répétée durant un nombre indéterminé de semaines.

Le CNRTL reprend cette expression admettant le singulier et le pluriel de "semaine":


> − À longueur de jour(s), journée(s), de semaine(s), d'année(s), de siècle(s). Pendant toute la durée de. Au fond des mauvais rêves que fabriquent à longueur de nuit les casernes et les prisons (Nizan, Conspiration, 1938, p. 81).


"Durante toda la semana" ne traduit pas cette répétition que rendent bien par contre les autres propositions comme: *Semana tras semana *ou *durante semanas*.

A+


----------



## swift

Hola:

A Camus le encantaba esa construcción :



> Des flots ininterrompus de chaleur et de lumière inondèrent la ville à longueur de journée.





> Ainsi, à longueur de semaine, les prisonniers de la peste se débattirent comme ils le purent.





> Mais, en somme, les bains de mer avaient été supprimés et la société des vivants craignait à longueur de journée d'être obligée de céder le pas à la société des morts.





> Non, ce n'étaient pas des secours qu'il distribuait à longueur de journée, mais des renseignements.





> En revanche, ceux-ci, à longueur de journée, entendaient, sans les voir, les tramways qui passaient, et devinaient, à la rumeur plus grande que ces derniers traînaient avec eux, les heures de rentrée et de sortie des bureaux.


http://www.scribd.com/doc/6635494/Albert-Camus-La-Peste

¿Qué les parece?


----------



## Paquita

Me parece que:
1) no da golpe, se pasa el día viendo la  tele = il regarde la télé à longueur de journée, 
2) el río está seco todo el año = la rivière est à sec à longueur d'année, 

En ambos casos, no se trata de un río seco solo un año o de alguien que ve la tele solo un día.. "à longueur de semaine" me da la misma impresión de "llevaron semanas debatiéndose.." 
Estaba leyendo el mismo enlace que tú Swift y en la página 164 he leído que la peste que ha  empezado en agosto  se continúa en otoño.. Son varias semanas...


----------



## swift

Hola:

He planteado la pregunta a nuestra amiga Itka. Aquí les dejo su explicación:



> *A longueur de*... n'indique pas une durée mais le fait que le procès se déroule _à chaque instant_ de la période.
> Ainsi "à longueur de semaine" n'exprime pas vraiment une durée différente de _"à longueur de journée"_ ou _"à longueur d'année" _sinon que dans la première expression, on insiste sur la répétition de l'action à chaque heure de la journée, alors que dans la deuxième, cette répétition se fait chaque jour de la semaine et dans la troisième, à chaque "moment" de l'année (chaque mois par exemple).


Bonne soirée,


swift


----------



## Alberthus

Je reviens sur cette question parce qu' initialement, je m'étais limité à interpréter l'expression *"à longueur de..."* sans tenir compte du temps auquel étaient conjugués les verbes correspondants.
Et je pense que le temps des verbes modifie le sens de cette expression.

 "A longueur de semaine..." suivi d'un _imparfait_  suggère la répétition d'une action tout au long de la semaine et laisse supposer que *cette situation s'est produite pendant un nombre indéterminé de semaines*.
(Ceci est également valable au _présent_)

Cette même expression suivie d'un_ passé simple_ (comme c'est le cas) nous indique la répétition d'une action tout au long d'une semaine, *mais cette action commence et se termine durant la semaine en question.* C'est du moins ce que je comprends.

Donc, la traduction initiale de *Blanca Azucena* (*"Asi, durante toda la semana ..."*) est tout à fait correcte comme l'avait déjà souligné *Swift*.
Au temps pour moi.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En mi opinión, la elección  de la  expresión *à longueur de semaine* quiere indicar que la lucha contra la enfermedad era permanente, en cada uno de los instantes de cada uno de los días de  las larguísimas semanas que "duró" la epidemia. Aquí, *semaine *no es semana sino _semanada_, es decir, lo que dura una semana,  lo que sería el equivalente de *journée*: *à longueur de journée* y no *à longueur de jour.*

Para mí,  de todas las propuestas que he leído, creo que *semana tras semana* sería la expresión que más se acerca a la original, aunque, en mi opinión, tampoco  consigue  transmitir plenamente la continuidad de la lucha contra la enfermedad que expresa *à longueur de semaine* y, quizá, habría que complementarla.

Mi propuesta sería:

*Así, **día tras día y **semana tras semana, **los prisioneros de la peste se debatieron como pudieron.*


----------



## Blanca Azucena

¡Gracias a todos! No pensaba q mi frase (la de Camus bah..) iba a generar tanto debate! jaja
No me dedico a la traducción pero soy una apasionada de los idiomas, asi q me alegra encontrar personas asi!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Blanca Azucena said:


> ¡Gracias a todos! No pensaba q mi frase (la de Camus bah..) iba a generar tanto debate! jaja
> No me dedico a la traducción pero soy una apasionada de los idiomas, asi q me alegra encontrar personas asi!


En todo caso, con tu pregunta conseguiste animar el cotarro durante unas horas (y las que probablemente quedan...). Lo cual está muy bien  .


----------

